# Umwandlung real -> hex und zurück



## Flo (20 August 2008)

Servus,

stehe gerade vor einem Problem, bei dem ich nicht so recht weiter weiss:

Eine Realzahl (in diesem Fall mit dem Wert 34) wird mittels SPS-Funktion (IEC Steuerung) Byteweise in eine Datei geschrieben. Wenn ich die Datei am PC öffne (Hex-Editor) bekomme ich für den Realzahlenwert folgende Anzeige:
00 00 08 42 (Hex).
Nun möchte ich diesen Wert gerne (evtl. im Excel) wieder in einen Realwert umwandeln, was ich allerdings nicht beherrsche. Was ich weiss, das der Hex Wert richtig ist, denn das zurücklesen der Datei in die Steuerung funktioniert.
Hoffe meine Frage ist verständlich ausgedrückt.
Jmd vllt. eine Idee?

MfG,
Flo


----------



## hugo (20 August 2008)

schau mal in die oscat.lib rein dort gibts diese funktionen
www.oscat.de
da oscat eine open source library ist auch im source code.

versuchs mal mit dw_to_real und real_to_dw


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2008)

Lies mal das hier durch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13772&highlight=Float

Da findet sich u.a. folgendes:


```
Function ConvertS7Real(ByVal daten AsInteger) AsSingle
Dim u As Union
u.i = daten
Return u.s
EndFunction
```

Die Suche im Forum nach "Float" fördert auch etliches zu Tage.


----------



## godi (20 August 2008)

Vielleicht mal ein bisschen was allgemeines zu Real:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleitkommazahl

godi


----------

